# Boiling meat



## dwags55 (Jan 24, 2011)

Newbie again Do any of y'all suggest boiling beef or pork before smoking it & your reason why Thanks for any input David in Slidell Louisiana


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 24, 2011)

no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Back away from the pot of water.... lol. Boiling of meats was a way resteraunts and folks without smokers would try and get meat tender. With a smoker you are cooking with low, indirect heat and that is making the meat tender for you. If anybody tells you to boil the meat, smack them upside the head and don't give them any BBQ!


----------



## eman (Jan 24, 2011)

Boiling meat is the 8th of the 7 deadly sins!!!!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep, if you have a smoker there is no point in that, not even par boiling. You'll Boil all the flavor out.


----------



## placebo (Jan 24, 2011)

Mmmmm boiled ribs..... Shhhhhhh! Don't tell Bubba


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Like everyone BUT Placbo said it's not a good thing and it just might get you highest member with the Ignore button used on  them. It's really not a good thing around here. In fact the last that asked that isn't here anymore.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 24, 2011)

Ah yes, another rib soup thread. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have an "adopted son" that works for a restaurant that has ribs on the menu- he thought that they had decent ribs until he had some of my ribs off of the Lang. He later found out that they boiled their ribs before putting them on the grill.


----------



## placebo (Jan 24, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Like everyone BUT Placbo said it's not a good thing and it just might get you highest member with the Ignore button used on  them. It's really not a good thing around here. In fact the last that asked that isn't here anymore.


Lol just figured the four pro's before me had him covered well. Is FUN no longer allowed here?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## native (Jan 24, 2011)

Suuuure. It' OK. Just be sure to boil in Liquid Smoke.


----------



## dwags55 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey I knew better I was just trying to prove a point to my sweet little wife of 30 PLUS YEARS I hope she will get the message now Thank you all folks Thank you all folksThank you all folks       Thank you all folks  Thank you all folks    

Thank you all folks   Thank you all folks   of coarse y'all know I'm in trouble now which is not unusual for me I told y'all to be gentle with me I am a newbie

  

Thanks Folks

David in Slidell, Louisiana


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 24, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmm boiled ribs......

Never done that..how they taste??

Craig


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey David,

In my humble opinion the best way to impress your bride is to smoke some for her and then let her decide.

When I brought my WSM home my bride (and the whole family) said smoked meat is not good, it has a horrible taste and makes our mouths tingle, now, a few years later, when we are in the store cruising through the meat section, she will often ask me what it was that I smoked... sometime in the past and then encourage me to smoke it again, ...heh heh, now most of the time she is the one picking out the meat for me to smoke or grill!

Gene


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah.... once you introduce somebody to some true slow cooked BBQ, they will never be able to go back to those "BBQ" restraunts that do stuff like boiling ribs. I have given up on eating BBQ at a resteraunt.... none of them match what I can make at home for 1/2 the price... lol.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2011)

Heck Johnny, I don't think any of us can buy bbq anymore. 
 


JIRodriguez said:


> Yeah.... once you introduce somebody to some true slow cooked BBQ, they will never be able to go back to those "BBQ" restraunts that do stuff like boiling ribs. I have given up on eating BBQ at a resteraunt.... none of them match what I can make at home for 1/2 the price... lol.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 25, 2011)

My uncle was bragging how good his ribs are because they are fall of the bone tender because he boils or pressure cooks them. I also had two guys at work talking about the same thing and that is what makes ribs so good and tender. I just shook my head and walked away. Obviously they have never had a good rib off of a smoker. Funny thing though when we tried to have a rib cook off at my family reunion last summer my uncle said he would join but then decided he didn't want to do it because he didn't want to have to follow the rules. Basically his ribs must consist of fall off the bone tender ribs because they are boiled to death and then covered to the hills in BBQ sauce. If that's what you like then who am I to judge. But I know better.


----------



## placebo (Jan 25, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm boiled ribs......
> 
> Never done that..how they taste??
> 
> Craig


Almost as good as the water they came out of.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 25, 2011)

My mom does her ribs in the oven, then covers in BBQ sauce.  She gets mad at me when I tell her that's not BBQ.  She says "of course it is.  It's ribs and it's got BBQ sauce on it."  "It has to be BBQ" 







  Oh mom, God bless you.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 25, 2011)

The Dude Abides said:


> My mom does her ribs in the oven, then covers in BBQ sauce.  She gets mad at me when I tell her that's not BBQ.  She says "of course it is.  It's ribs and it's got BBQ sauce on it."  "It has to be BBQ"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are a lot of people out there who consider BBQ as stuff with BBQ sauce smeared all over it. Or cooked on the grill as well I always hear it called BBQ.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 25, 2011)

My buddy complains about my ribs because of the tug... I told him a good rib needs a slight tug... he told me how his girlfriend's friend makes the best ribs... fall off the bone and they are sooooooo good... come to find out... they are boild... Hey, you can lead them to water...........


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 25, 2011)

Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> My buddy complains about my ribs because of the tug... I told him a good rib needs a slight tug... he told me how his girlfriend's friend makes the best ribs... fall off the bone and they are sooooooo good... come to find out... they are boild... Hey, you can lead them to water...........


Yes some people don't consider them good unless they are fall off the bone. To me I like them to be tender and probably more tender than most but I don't like it when they are totally fall off the bone and you can't even handle them because the bones fall out. But for some that is the only criteria. If the bones fall out then they are great ribs.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jan 25, 2011)

I call this the Chili's effect.  For some reason no matter how ribs taste, if the meat is disentigrating, the general public LOVES them.  This is a strange and disturbing phenomenon.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 25, 2011)

You can lead em to water, but you can't make em drink and they'll probably sh!t in it.
 


Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> My buddy complains about my ribs because of the tug... I told him a good rib needs a slight tug... he told me how his girlfriend's friend makes the best ribs... fall off the bone and they are sooooooo good... come to find out... they are boild... Hey, you can lead them to water...........


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 26, 2011)

Boiled Ribs???? You might as well eat out of the cat box!!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 26, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Smokin Relaxin Steve said:
> 
> 
> > My buddy complains about my ribs because of the tug... I told him a good rib needs a slight tug... he told me how his girlfriend's friend makes the best ribs... fall off the bone and they are sooooooo good... come to find out... they are boild... Hey, you can lead them to water...........
> ...


Yeah, I hear ya... i dont like major tug, but just enough, but this guy goes by that critera you mentions... pick up the bone and leave the meat behind... just dont get it...
 




smokinstevo27 said:


> You can lead em to water, but you can't make em drink and they'll probably sh!t in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!! you know thats right!


----------



## arnie (Jan 26, 2011)

The Dude Abides said:


> My mom does her ribs in the oven, then covers in BBQ sauce.  She gets mad at me when I tell her that's not BBQ.  She says "of course it is.  It's ribs and it's got BBQ sauce on it."  "It has to be BBQ"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same problem. I'm beginning to think that was good old fashion Iowa BBQ. You know back before people got some fetchens up.

   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





           #293 Sub part b. 2[sup]nd[/sup] paragraph  No boiling of meat


----------



## meateater (Jan 26, 2011)

BOILED? My dog wont even touch them!


----------



## saitotiktmdog (Apr 13, 2011)

I saw a bbq competition on tv where some of the competitors were boiling there ribs. Not until completely done but for like 5 minuts or so. Then they wrapped them in foil and put apples in with it and put it in the smoker. I think the foil had holes poked in it. Did not look good to me. I dont understand whay people think bbq needs apples, or cinnamon for that matter. My buddy made a brisket once with apple juice and cinnamon and such and it was not good. Tased like a meat sticky bun. There is also a local place here that has a cinnamon apple bbq sauce and a cider bbq sauce. They are both gross.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 13, 2011)

Since this thread has resurfaced I'll give my 2 cents

Boiled is ok for pasta, however...meats can be stewed or cooked in liquid provided you keep the temp of the water lower than the boiling point.

Meat will DRY out in boiling water.

I have done ribs in the past where they were simmered for 45 minutes or so then grilled, they were good but not as good as a low and slow.


----------



## jakerz66 (Apr 13, 2011)

I used to love restaurant ribs, but now I just can't eat them they are mushy in my opinion 
Thank you SMF!!


----------



## saitotiktmdog (Apr 14, 2011)

[h2]Chili's Baby Back Ribs Recipe Method [/h2]
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Cut the rib slabs in half leaving about 6 to 8 ribs per section. Evenly arrange them in a large roasting pan, pour over the water and cover tightly. Bake for 3 hours.

Begin making the sauce with about 1 hour of baking time to go. Combine all the sauce ingredients in a large saucepan, bring to the boil and simmer for one hour stirring occasionally.

The BBQ coals should be prepared just before the ribs are ready. One done, remove the ribs from the roasting pan and discard the water.

Put aside about 1 1/2 cups of the sauce for use at the table. Cover the ribs in the remaining sauce.

Grill the ribs on the BBQ for about 5 minutes a side, or until slightly charred. Serve with the table sauce and enjoy!  

Not so sure about the enjoy part anyways. They ought to call them chilis baked ribs.


----------



## saitotiktmdog (Apr 14, 2011)

There is much controversy over whether you should boil ribs before grilling or cooking ribs in the oven. If you’re asking yourself “Should I Boil Ribs First?” this post is for you. Many people have boiled them first, thinking this is how the ribs get their tenderness. However, the secret to great tender meat is not boiling it, but to cook it slowly and indirect heat. Naturally, if you place your meat straight over a hot flame in a grill it is going to dry it out and make it not as tender as you would like. In our article grilling baby back ribs you will learn the secret to grilling the perfect fall off the bone ribs without sacrificing flavor. It is all about setting up your grill properly – when cooking ribs on the grill you do not want them anywhere near the direct flame. Placing a shallow aluminum pan of water below them will help you to keep them nice and tender.The main argument against boiling ribs is that this destroys and ruins all flavor. In many regards this is true. And when you think about boiling your pork ribs it seems very silly in comparison – would you boil hamburgers? Would you boil a steak before cooking it? Most likely not. (Well, at least we hope not!)The reason boiling the pork beforehand is a bad idea is because the water absorbs all the flavor. If you’ve ever made soup, you know that the broth takes the flavor of whatever is in it, be it chicken, vegetables, or other foods you’ve added to the soup. The same thing happens when you boil your pork ribs. The flavor of the pork goes out and the water goes into the meat. Another disadvantage to boiling ribs is that you cannot flavor them with your favorite rib rub prior to cooking them. This greatly takes away much of the wonderful flavor!Many people believe that if you boil ribs first before grilling that it will help reduce some of the fat. The truth of the matter is that you WANT that fat on the meat. The fat is what helps it stay nice and tender. If you’ve ever cooked a steak, you’ll know that a nicely marbled steak with little white stripes of fat (aka collagen) will be nice and tender whereas a steak without the fat will likely be very tough to chew and not have the same flavor. The next argument for boiling ribs is that it saves a lot of time. This can be true, especially since you only need to boil them for about 20 minutes and then can finish them up on the grill with some barbecue sauce in another 10 minutes. If you’re short on time, then yes, you could argue that it is acceptable to boil ribs before grilling. But, you also have to consider that buying fresh baby back ribs or pork ribs is also fairly expensive – a single rack of ribs can cost $14 or more depending on where you live and if you have a large crowd to feed the costs really start to add up. This isn’t to say ribs have to be expensive – but if you’re going to spend good money on good meat, then you deserve to give it the time it takes to cook it the right way. The slow, patience demanding way might seem like a pain – but you’ll never want to eat them any other way again!So, the answer to the question: Should You Boil Ribs First Before Grilling? NO! Not if you can help it at least! Only if you are in a huge hurry and do not mind sacrificing flavor should you boil them!


----------



## roller (Apr 14, 2011)

Not much of a suace guy. I like mine well seasoned with Black Pepper...I tried boiling ribs along time ago and did not like them that way...


----------

